# .338 Win Mag load?



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

I just got a Browning BAR in .338 Win mag with a BOSS. I want to load my own shells for better accuracy. Anyone else with similar rifle find a good bullet powder combo that shoots well?


----------



## Transfixer (Jul 7, 2009)

My best load.
Reloader 19 75gr.
Nosler partition 225gr.
Primer CCI250
Velocity 2981fps
My rifle is a pre 64 model 70 win. with a 26 inch barrel.
I worked up to this same load in a BAR for a friend a few years back.
It shot very well. My best group with this load is a 5 shot group at .63 in.



db


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Careful with that load of 75 grains of RL 19 and 225 grain Partition-Its over max in the Nosler Books, which I copied and pasted as follows:

"Powder: RL-19 
Charge Weight (in grains) Muzzle Velocity (fps) Load Density 
74.0* 2832 fps 95% 
72.0 2751 fps 92% 
70.0 2669 fps 90%"


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

check out the following websites:

http://www.reloadersnest.com
http://www.huntingnut.com


----------

